# First attempt at taters



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey folks, I caught taters on sale for $0.88 for 5 lbs at the store yesterday. Here is my attempt. Do they at least look ok?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

They look fabulous! I dry most of my potatoes cuz we like the way they rehydrate, but my Mom used to can her taters and they looked just like yours! Way to go!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have never canned taters, I just put my in the cellar ... but my mom cans them each year.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm with Emerald, I dry all mine, but them look mighty tastey! Nice work!


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

I had never heard of canning potatoes, but they do look great.


----------



## Cahri (Feb 18, 2011)

exsheeple said:


> Hey folks, I caught taters on sale for $0.88 for 5 lbs at the store yesterday. Here is my attempt. Do they at least look ok?


Absolutely look marvey


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I do have one tip....I read two different websites for canning these things and one said boil chunks for 2 min before put them in the jars...another site said just "raw pack". Well from what I see, the first 7 qts look great, the second 7 qts look good, and I am sure they are good being they all sealed, but there is stuff, looks like they could have released starch or something, but the jars are just not as clear as the first batch.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Exsheeple--Are the ones that turned out better the ones that you boiled first for two minutes?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

One a the reasons fer pretreatin yer taters (an other foods) before cannin er dryin is ta preserve color an such. Taters can turn dark without pretreatin a bit.

Still, yalls look great!


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Snappy, yes, the ones I boiled first were clearer...the ones I "raw packed" seemed to kinda overcook and a thin layer of cooked potato dispersed into the water, other than that, both look the same. I will boil and hot pack them from now on, I guess for personal preference because I want them as clear as possible.  As for color, I pre-soaked in dissolved vitamin C tablets, 500mg X6 per gallon of water before boiling or raw packing..


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Isn't that something! The potatoes canned raw seem overdone and the cooked ones look great. Thanks for mentioning the vitamin C part. Now I just have towait for them to go on sale!


----------



## exsheeple (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck Snappy...and if you have any questions, all I did was go to google and typed in home canning potatoes.


----------

